# my pay statement changes language on android



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

When i look through my summary 1, 7, 30 and 365, it displays in all different languages from chinese to some others with stupid letters


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Mine was in Vietnamese today. Sometimes it is in a different language. There should be a translate button on the top, right hand corner.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber and Google are no longer playing nice together in the sandbox.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber piss off news media, drivers, pax, Google, and now, their own CSRs, their internal IT coding people.

We will see more server down, weird GPS responses, wrong invoices, you name it. 

Uber will be corrupted from inside, not from outside attacks. Uber ON.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I hae been seeing some Chinese shit on my Partner page tonight. Perhaps a hack going on?


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

LMFAO. My shit appeared in Finnish for one page, then back to English on the next. Uber is a shitty company all the way around, not surprising they **** up something simple like this.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

Same here... chinese


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Mine was in Spanish and they paid me in pesos this week


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I had russian and french on my computer's statement this morning.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I had russian and french on my computer's statement this morning.


I like blue cheese on mine.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Odiezilla said:


> LMFAO. My shit appeared in Finnish for one page, then back to English on the next. Uber is a shitty company all the way around, not surprising they **** up something simple like this.


The only reason they'd put it in Finnish would be to indicate you're moving too slowly.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Lou W said:


> I like blue cheese on mine.


It's sad they didn't offer Italian. It makes a ride feel more spicy.


----------

